# *2017* Hunting Lease Middle GA



## tikka20 (Oct 30, 2016)

I know it's early but I missed out this year. I recently moved to Macon and am looking for a few acres to lease during the 2017 deer season. Preferably within a 60 mile radius of Macon. If you have any possible tracts that may come available please let me know. I would like to start managing in the Spring:Summer. Thanks.


----------



## tikka20 (Oct 30, 2016)

1-300 acres


----------

